

What iOS 7 design should have been - hbbio
http://dribbble.com/shots/1111784-iOS-7-icons-redesign/attachments/140689

======
lukeman
Yes, the design of iOS 7 should have been a static mockup with slightly
tweaked vector icons. Feel the burn, Jony.

~~~
fuzzywalrus
While the original poster oversold it, admittedly they are nicer looking
icons. The new safari icon apple designed is a crime.

------
Terretta
First reaction to iOS 7 presentation on stage and web screenshots: ugh.

Reaction after using it for a day, then seeing all these alternate designs: "I
see what Apple did there."

After using it, I think there are subtle decisions being made over at Apple
about these icons based on how end users perceive, differentiate, and use them
not on a slide but on the screen, and how they will transition to them.

I think many of these design comps miss those experience and engagement
rationales.

That said, I don't get Game Center. :-)

------
WiseWeasel
This is the nicest redesign I've seen so far. Only issues I see is that Safari
looks like a compass without the 'world' iconography, and the gradients in
passbook could be toned down some. Photos and Game Center could probably
benefit from a subtle gradient in their backgrounds as well.

------
aridiculous
The backgrounds they're using in these promotions are what get me. Chill with
the abstract colors fields. It looks like they're trying to imitate the
prototypical android phone.

------
jmhain
Wow, it's interesting how such subtle changes make it look so much better.
This looks like the iOS 7 I was expecting to drool over.

~~~
uxwtf
Thanks (I'm the author). I tried to keep the Jony Ive spirit, but fully
reimplemented it (with Sketch).

------
lsiunsuex
Hey! I heard it was a developer preview! Meaning, what you see, may not be the
final product. Who knew?!? :)

------
protitap
Really nice. A lot more than I can say for the real thing. It upsets me that
the actual thing looks so bad.

------
captn3m0
No matter what you do to it, the Game Center icon will still suck.

